# 68 Goat Rally II Wheels



## rigosgto (Sep 10, 2010)

Need some feedback from the forum on Rally II wheels. I have a 1968 Convertible with 14" rally II wheels. I want to purchase 15" rally II wheels but need some information if possible. I would like to put 15 x 7 up front and 15 x 8 on the rear. What I don't know is the backspacing that would be required for each or if they would even fit. Any 68's out there that would know? Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know what the back spacing is on the wheels. Yes they will fit lug pattern wise ....personally I would run the same size on all 4. eric:cheers


----------



## rigosgto (Sep 10, 2010)

Eric, Yeah I was struggling on my decision. I just wanted a little more meat on the rear. I probably would go with just 15 x 7 all around. Looking for backspacing on the front and rear for both 15 x 7 or if possible 15 x 8 on rear.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I have 15X8 rally II's on all four corners, no backspacing. Looks good. I don't have any pics of it with these wheels on my work computer.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I have 15X8 rally II's on all four corners, no backspacing. Looks good. I don't have any pics of it with these wheels on my work computer.


I assume you do not have any rubbing issues? What size tires are you running?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You have to have some backspacing or they will rub for sure unless you jacked up in the back. I have 15s on the back and 14s on the front with a 4 3/4 backspacing we put on a buddies `69 and they were a good fit..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My Keystones are 15x7 fronts with 3.75 backspace and fit fine. The rears are 8's, but only have a 2"+ backspace and would rub if I didn't raise the rear....


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

My bad, I read backspacing and my brain thought spacer plate. One of those getting old things or maybe lexdiscia. The backspacing on my wheels are 5 3/4" and I have 255/60R15 rear and 235/60R15 front. I still have a couple inches of clearance on the rear tires. My digital camera died and I haven't been motivated to get another one yet, sorry no pics.


----------



## fredjchavez (Apr 21, 2008)

Curious...did you ever sort this out? What did you wind up doing? Thanks.


----------

